# bringing home a 5 month old puppy



## paigebabikian (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi, I am considering buying a puppy that is now 5 months old. I would love any advice or info about this age. I am a little worried about her socialization among other things. What are the Pros/cons to this age?
thank you in advance


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Young dogs esp. puppes are very resilient.

Buddy will be 3 in April but I just got him in Dec after years of neglect and possible abuse. He is doing well. If I had gotten him when he was younger it would have been easier but he is adapting well.

Good luck with your pup


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

We got our first Golden, Tucker when he was 5 months old. Easiest thing ever, they don't need to be let out as frequent. You aren't going threw the MAJOR puppy stage. 
The cons are that you don't know how much socialization she has had with other children, people, dogs, cars everything. So you will have to ease her into it until you know what she has been familiarized with and what she needs more time with. 
5 months was a great age to get Tucker. We got our second one when she was 3 months old and it was a bit more difficult but got better quickly. 
Good luck.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

When you say buying... Does that mean a pet store or a breeder? Cuz I'm guessing pet store...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Not always a pet store... sometimes breeders get returns on puppies or maybe it was a show prospect but for some reason cannot be shown (missing teeth). 

Anyway, welcome to the forum! Where are you getting the puppy from?


----------



## jbsilas (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm picking up a 14 week old puppy from a shelter tomorrow. I don't know what to expect because the people at The shelter told me that he was found wondering the streets at 10 weeks old. This is not my first dog but it's my first time raising one from a shelter hope he wasn't abused bad if at all.


----------



## paigebabikian (Feb 8, 2012)

no it is not a pet store!! she has sold the rest of the litter except 2 females, it is a breeder. She thinks they haven't sold because of the economy :gotme:
the parents are on site. she hasn't done much training at all it sounds like, this is what worries me for this age.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Do the parents have all their clearances? Eyes yearly, heart by cardiologist, and hips/elbows done after 2 years of age?


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Ditto on the clearances etc and no training at all on a 5 month old pup?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

paigebabikian said:


> no it is not a pet store!! she has sold the rest of the litter except 2 females, it is a breeder. She thinks they haven't sold because of the economy :gotme:
> the parents are on site. she hasn't done much training at all it sounds like, this is what worries me for this age.


Has the breeder done any house training or crating? 

Socializing will still be pretty easy with a puppy this age.


----------

